# I can always tell when the nights are getting chilly



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought I would share this photo with anyone who is interested.

Here at the sanctuary we try very hard to accept any animal that comes to live with us whether they are invited or not. 

I have a few flower gardens which usually have enclosures in them for the small tortoises or turtles, we love to see the garden spiders, bees and grow milk weed for the butter flies. Last week as I was feeding one of the tortoises I noticed he had a friend visiting in his enclosure, it was a harmless Butlers Garter Snake. I happily greeted Mr. Butler with a 'Good Afternoon' and went about my chores. ( We always look forward to seeing snakes on our properity)
Then the other day late in the afternoon, when our back door gets the warmest sun, I spied Mr. Butler once again but this time he was curled up in my day lilies warm and toasty.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a smart fellow!  He knows where to go to stay warm, and where he's welcome too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely, I hope Mr. Butler is greatful for your hospitality.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, good for you liking snakes! So do I! Mr. Butler is very pretty and looks to be a pretty big boy too. They are so beneficial and help keep pests down. I will say though that I am very wary of the poisonous ones. We have copperheads in our area and they are boo scary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a treasure. I love Garter snakes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Pretty snake. We find these around the gardens sunning themselves. I like having them around also. Only time they bother me is when they startle me as I'm walking through the backyard and don't see them until I'm almost on top of them!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, good for you liking snakes! So do I! Mr. Butler is very pretty and looks to be a pretty big boy too. They are so beneficial and help keep pests down. I will say though that I am very wary of the poisonous ones. We have copperheads in our area and they are boo scary.


Maggie,
While back, my husband and I went to Tennesee with his mother, brother and 2 of his aunts. It was raining much of the time we were there, and we were warned to watch out for cottonmouths. Can you guess who was always sent from hotel to car when we were leaving, and then from car to hotel when we got back, to make sure path was clear. Well, it was always the only person in the bunch who wasn't afraid of snakes. Me I'm not afraid of snakes, even poisonous ones. I'm just very respectful of all snakes, and if I had seen any snakes, which I never did, I would have gently and patiently encouraged Mr. (or Mrs.) Snake to move to another area, so that everyone would have been happy and safe.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the photo. We have farm fields all around us and we seldom see any snakes around our place so I get very excited when we get the treat of one visiting.

I have handle snakes my entire life, everything from a hatchling garter to an 8 ft. python that a friend owned so if I came across anyhting venomous I would have to relocate it for its own safety. 

Mind you I DO NOT recommend anyone that does not have sanke handling experience to do this.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely photo of a valuable member of your garden staff. Nice to hear from so many other admirers of garter snakes!


----------

